# Ee4308 Tornado Damage?



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I see a tornado has just leveled Enterprise AL. highschool.

Are you staying away from the tornados???


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OH NO







Eugene are you OK? Please let us know.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Let's hope & pray that he's okay! I'm sure he will check in as soon as he can


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Just spoke to Leon,(Crawfish), who lives in Enterprise. Eugene's son was at the school in Enterprise, but he is OK. His auto was hit, but this is a small loss if he is alive and well! Leon said the area around the school is devastated. He is down there now to see if he can help. If I hear anything else before he has a chance to respond, I'll post it.

Dave


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks, Dave!

OK OUTBACKERS!!! Time to rally!!! Focus all that GOOD OUTBACKER ENERGY!!!!

(Leon, you stay safe too, please!!!!)


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I just got back home from Enterprise. Eugene and his son are both doing fine. His son was at the high school when the tornado hit. He told me that is one experience he does not ever want to go through again. I could see in his eyes he was totally devastated. The high school is totally destroyed. I am surprised more people did not lose their lives there. The last report that I got was 8 dead at the high school alone and more in the surrounding area. The tornado tore a path about 200 yards wide for about 4 to 5 miles long. There was some damage on Fort Rucker, which is an Army Aviation military post close by.

I ask everybody to please pray for the ones who didn't make it and their familes.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

You know my prayers are right there with everyone. When I just clicked on weatherchannel.com, I was like "OMG! Leon, Margaret and Eugene!!". You know, it's one thing when they're "online friends", but to actually have a face, personality, etc., to put with that friendship goes a long ways. Ya'll are like family to me, even though we just see each other at rallies, etc.
If you need anything, I'm just a phone call away!! 
Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Dave & Leon for the update. Thank GOD you guys are ok!

I'll be praying







for all involved.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for the update Leon. I left Eugene a message a few hours ago...Glad to hear they are ok and very sorry about the losses for everyone.....


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

According to the local news, 15 were killed in that high school. The tornado hit just as school was letting out, and they were in the hallway, as they were told to do, and the roof came down on them. So sad......








Three more were killed in a nearby community.
Right now, at 9 PM, they're getting alot of tornado reports around Americus/Plains, GA area, about 90 miles north of us. Winds are about 20-25 mph here, at present.
The tornado watch has been extended until 5 AM, so there's probably more bad weather to come. They said this is a very severe strong storm system with damaging winds up to 60 mph, large hail and tornadoes.
God bless!
Darlene


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

sgalady said:


> According to the local news, 15 were killed in that high school. The tornado hit just as school was letting out, and they were in the hallway, as they were told to do, and the roof came down on them. So sad......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please stay safe Darlene and stay tuned to your local stations for weather updates.

Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow!

We will be praying for all involved.

Darlene, please stay safe. watch the weather.

We have flood warnings up here. Warming, rain, snow and ice on rivers and streams could make a real mess. Pray that all washes out OK.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

EUGENE, im so happy that you and your son are ok.
we are so happy that your family made it out safe.
let's pray for the one's who now need it more.

thanks leon for letting me know so soon the eugene and son were ok.
eugene let me know if you need anything or how we could help others.

outbackers are not just friends. they are family..

take care , lamar


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

My heart goes out to Eugene's son, being so young, having witnessed something like that, and possibly lost some of his friends. They dropped the death toll at the school to eight, but that's an amazing impact on a small school.








Here, in S. Ga., Americus (Sumter Co.) had 2 killed and their city is considered in a state of emergency. The hospital was damaged, and 75 people had to be evacuated last night. Lots of the downtown area were flattened, according to reports. There were 6 more killed in Baker County (Newton), and mass devestation done there, as well. 
I'm SO THANKFUL that God was watching over us, last night, and I pray that he will be with those who have lost loved ones and suffered in any way with this storm system. The NOAH Weather radio kept alarming about 2 AM, and that eerie sound, alone, scared the begeezes out of me, but there were tornadoes in our county 3 times during the night, heading off to the northeast.
The weather just seems to be crazy, all OVER the nation, right now. My thoughts and prayers are with everyone.
Darlene


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello Gals and Guys,

Just got electricity/cable back early this evening. Thanks so much for all your prayers and concerns for us and the other families in the area. Justin was in #1 hall and escaped without any injury. He said he has never been so scared in his life and felt so close to death as he was when the roof and walls begin to fall in. The deaths all were from the #3 hall. Four of the students were personal friends of Justin (one being a HS baseball team mate), and he has had a pretty tough time dealing with the deaths. I had replaced my Tahoe TV in January with a '07 GMC 2500







and he taken the Tahoe and left me with his Tribute. Well, the Tahoe is now history, so back he goes in his Tribute. There must have been 200 - 300 vehicles destroyed in the school parking lots alone. The scoreboard from the football field was reported to have been found in Ozark, about 25 miles away. Some other Enterprise derbis was found over in Fort Gains, GA. With 150 plus mile an hour winds, there is no telling how far some things travled. Again, thanks for everyones concern and prayers. We are ok, but there are so many other families here that need your continued prayers. Please remember them, and thanks again. Eugene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that you and your son are safe...
My heart goes out to all the families lost their loved ones...
I hope and pray that someday they can rebuild their lives and put this horrific tragedy behind them.

Dawn


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Glad to here everyone is okay. Any report from Rucker? Did any of the airfields get hit? No call from my realtor yet - hope that means my house is still there.

First night my family spent in FT Campbell the guest lodging had the top floor torn off - my 4 month old was asleep on the bed. I can sympathize with your son's fear.

J


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

We were allowed in the school parking lots this morning to view the vehicles and remove items from them. This is my son Justin taking a last look at his Tahoe.







I think the look on his face says a lot.










Some other pics *HERE* if interested.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

ee4308,

So glad to hear your son is fine and only suffering form a wounded spirit from his loss. I'm sure he'll bounce back.

Best of luck to y'all in the recovery process.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Please tell your son that he is in our thoughts and prayers as he recovers from this most devastating event in his life.

Somebody upstairs was definitely watching over him that day


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I am so sorry your son had to go through that kind of an ordeal, and then to loose four friends. My condolences to him and to all who are suffering through this time.

These are memories that will last a lifetime, but will eventually fade to a bearable level. Let him grieve. It will help with the healing process.

I will keep all who are suffering from this event in my prayers.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

It is a small world. Our youth minister left after services here in Texas on Sunday to attend one of the students funerals on Monday. The cars and destroyed buildings can be replaced and the memories of each lost will last a lifetime. I cannot imagine what Justin must be feeling and I pray that his thoughts are about the fun things at school and not the terrible ordeal he went through.

Let us know if anything is needed as our Youth Group will be happy to help in anyway...

God Bless from Texas

KB


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

ee4308,

Wow! What a nightmare! Thank God your son made it through OK.
Our thoughts are with you, and all the people in your community.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tell Justin he's still in my thoughts and prayers. Also tell him that the Tahoe is just a material thing and can be replaced. He's SO lucky he wasn't driving that thing when the tornado hit!!







God was definitely watching over him.








BTW, he's a good lookin' young man, Eugene!!







I know you're proud of him!!
Darlene


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers. Funerals for all the students that died have now been conducted and school will be starting back next wed. The Junior college here will be letting the high school use some of the space there for the remander of the year. Hopefully all the students can begin to move forward and try to put this awful experience behind them. Thanks again, all.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Eugene for the update you are all still in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you for the update.

We are all glad that you and your family are all ok.

Thor


----------

